# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα

## epanomizoo

γεια σε ολους ειμαι ο Σταυρος. μενω κοντα στη Θεσσαλονικη (Επανωμη)
παντα ημουν τρελος με τα ζωα και ιδιαιτερα με τα πτηνα .γιαυτο σπουδασα βιολογια στην Αγγλια (ετσι ποτε δεν εμαθα να βαζω τονους οταν γραφω ελληνικα με τον υπολογιστη)
μενω σε σπιτι με κηπο που τον εχω μετατρεψει σε ενα μικρο ζωολογικο κηπο.αυτη τη περιοδο ειμαι ανεργος οπως πολυς κοσμος
μοιραζομαι το σπιτι και τον κηπο μου με 2 σκυλες (τη Δαφνη που ειναι ελληνικος ποιμενικος 60 κιλλα και τη χλοη που ειναι μια πρωην αδεσποτουλα), 4 γατες (τη Ψιψικα, τη Σιβα ,τον Γιοντα και τον Μογλη), 3 ζευγαρια μανδαρινους παπιες και 3 ζευγαρια καρολινες παπιες σε μια κλουβα 60 τμ με 3 λιμνουλες συνεχους ροης με μικρους καταρακτες οπου ζουν και τα 4 κοι ψαρια μου. 13 κοτουλες Μπραχμα χρωματος πορτοκαλι με ραβδωσεις και 4 κολχικους φασιανους (τους κοινους)
θα χαρω να ανταλαξω πληροφορειες και αποψεις με ανθρωπους με τους οποιους μοιραζομαστε την ιδια τρελα για τα πτηνα

----------


## mitsman

Σταυρο καλησπερα!!!! Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που σε εχουμε στην παρεα μας!!!!! 

Η φαντασια μου οργιασε καθως διαβαζα ολα αυτα που εχεις στον κηπο σου!!!!! Σαν ονειρο μου φαινεται!!! πολυ θα ηθελα να μας τα δειξεις εστω απο φωτογραφιες!!!!

*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!   το θεμα αυτο θα σε βοηθησει στην ενταξη σου στην  παρεα μας!*

----------


## tarirs

Καλως ηρθες Σταυρο,εσυ αγορι μου δεν εχεις κηπο...Ζωολογικο κηπο εχεις....

----------


## ria

Σταυρο καλως ηρθες!!!!!! ελπιζουμε συντομα σε μια παρουσιαση στον ομορφο κηπο σου!!!!!! σχεδον το φανταζομαι ..τοσο ωραια που μας τα περιγραφεις!!!!! καλη διαμονη και απο μενα!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Καλωσόρισες Σταύρο! Ελπίζω να μη μας αφήσεις μόνο με την περιγραφή αλλά να μας βάλεις και φωτογραφίες να θαυμάσουμε!!! :wink:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλώς ήλθες καλέ μου φίλε!!
Περιμένω και εγώ φωτό με αγωνία, δεν κρύβω δέ ότι οι φασιανοί είναι τρελή αδυναμία μου!

----------


## mariakappa

αυτο ειναι το σπιτι των ονειρων μου! καλως ηρθες σταυρο.

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΣΤΑΥΡΟ με την κιβωτο σου !

----------


## ninos

Καλώς ήρθες και απο εμένα Σταύρο !!! Περιμένουμε με πάρα πολύ αγωνία να βάλεις *εδω* φωτογραφίες απο τον κήπο σου

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σταύρο καλωσόρισες και καλή διαμονή σου εύχομαι! 

Ένα σορό ζωάκια σε ένα τόσο όμορφο περιβάλλον όπως μας το περιγράφεις!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! 

ααααα!!! και βάλε και καμία φωτο στο αντίστοιχο θέμα για να τα χαρούμε και μεις!!!!  :winky:

----------


## epanomizoo

ευχαριστω για τα μυνηματα.
πωσ μπορω να βαλω φοτο εδω.καταφερα να βαλω στο photobucket ala δεν εχω ιδεα πως να τις βαλω στο μυν . δεν ειμαι παιδι της τεχνολογιας 
Lovecarduelis θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα θα τους χαλασω σε καμια βδομαδα .η κλουβα τους ειναι 27 τετραγωνικα και το κοτετσι μου 12 οποτε δυστυχως θα την τροποποιησω για να μεγαλωνω τα κοτοπουλακια.περσι ξεκινησα με τρεις κοτουλες και κατεληξα με 43 κοτοπουλα(ενοειται οτι οι κοτεσ ειναι free range se olo to xvrafi olh th mera), φετος εχω 11 κοτουλες αν κανεις τα μαθηματικα καταλαβαινεις οτι δε βγαινω απο χωρο.
εχω μια φασιανη 5 ετων η οποια ειναι απιστευτη και αυτη ειναι ο λογος που εχω ακομη τους φασιανους.
ειναι πιο ημερη απο κοτα σε αφηνει να την ακουμπας και ειναι μανιωδης κλωσσα και μανα .καθεται κλωσσα 2-3 φορεσ καθε καλοκαιρι και βγαζει καθε φορα πουλακια .μολις τα μεγαλωνει λιγο ξανακαθεται. μου εχει κανει πανω απο 100 φασιανακια . φετος ξανακαθησε μεσα στο χιονια και της χαλασα εγω τη φωλια για να μη κατσει. αν τη θελεις ,αν ξερει κανεις καποιον που να τη θελει τη χαριζω .δεν μου παει η καρδια να τη σφαξω θα το εχω τυψεις.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλώς ώρισες Σταύρο !! Περιμένουμε φώτο με τον Κήπο σου και τους κατοίκους του !!*

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σταύρο ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: *Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*θα σε βοηθήσει να ανεβάσεις φωτο!!  :Happy:

----------


## epanomizoo

aς ξαναδοκιμασω

peteinoylis

mama fasiani me mora


kloybi fasianon


κλουβι παπιεσ και οι 2 απο 3 λιμνουλες

μαμα μπαμπας μανδαρινοι με μωρα


μαμα μπαμπας καρολινες, μαμα καρολινα με μωρα

δαφνη και χλοη (ειναι νεαρεσ στη φωτο τωρα εχουν μεγαλωσει ,η δαφνη ειναι σαν αρκουδα)

γιοντα ψιψικα σιβα

μογλης

ολεσ τισ κατασκευεσ τισ εχω κανει εγω (εκτος απο τα ζωα ,τα χτισιματα ξυλοκατασκευεσ κτλ ειναι το δευτερο μου χομπι)

----------


## epanomizoo

και μια απο τις κοτουλες που εχω. ειναι γιγαντες Μπραχμα (οι κοτες γυρω στα 4-4,5 κιλλα και οι πετεινοι πανω απο 6)

----------


## geam

μπράβο φίλε μου!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παράδεισος....Τα συγχαρητήρια μου και για το κουράγιο να τα φτιάξεις όλα αυτά...αλλά και να τα διατηρείς όμορφα και περιποιημένα. Είναι πανέμορφα και τα πουλιά, και ο χώρος και τα τετράποδα! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΣ !!!!!!!!*

----------


## ninos

Σταύρο τα συγχαρητήρια μου !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλα ενταξει... εχω παθει εγκεφαλικο!!! το σπιτι των ονειρων μου!!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες Σταυρο στην παρεα μας και καλο διαβασμα  στο φορουμ

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σταύρο πολλά πολλά μπράβο!!!!!! 

Από τις περιγραφές σου φαινόταν ότι θα ήταν κάτι ωραίο αλλά με τις φωτογραφίες μας εντυπωσίασες!!!!!

----------


## epanomizoo

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα μυνηματα
τα ζωντανα και οι κατασκευες ειναι τα χομπυ μου. αλλος ξοδευει χρονο και χρημα για το αμαξι, αλλος για τη διασκεδαση κτλ εμενα μου αρεσουν αυτα
προσπαθω να ζω οσο γινεται κοντα στη φυση. εχω τα δικα μου φρουτα ,λαχανικα, βγαζω το δικο μου λαδι, απο φετος που μεγαλωσαν τα αμπελια μου θα δοκιμασω και να κανω κρασι
αποφασισα να γινω αγροτης απο φετος. εχω καποια χωραφια τα οποια ειναι δεκαετειες παρατημενα και χορταριαζουν και μια και που οι σπουδες μου ειναι σχετικες (σπουδασα βιολογια και εκανα μεταπτυχιακα στη μετρηση περιβαλλοντικων επιπτωσεων και αειφορεια) λεω να τα αξιοποιησω
μεγαλωσα στο κεντρο της Θεσσαλονικης ,οπου ειναι και το πατρικο μου αλλα απο παιδι με τραβουσε η φυση . 
ισως η κριση εχει και κατι καλο ,μας κανει να καταλαβαινουμε τι ειναι πραγματικο και εχει αξια στη ζωη και τι ειναι ψευτικο και μας εχει επιβληθει λογω κοινωνιας.δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να δουλεψω σε ενα γραφειο ,δεν μου ταιριαζει

----------


## Mits_Pits

Γεια σου Σταυρο!
Πολυ ομορφη η φαρμα σου!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σταυρο καλως ηρθες,να χαιρεσαι ολα τα ζωακια σου,οι κατασκευες σου ειναι τρομερες συγχαρητηρια. ::

----------


## epanomizoo

ειναι 2 πορτοκαλι ασπρο μαυρο στη μια λιμνη (μεγαλα πανω απο 30 εκ) και 2 στην δευτερη λιμνουλα ενα χρυσο και ενα ασημενιο.
οι παπιες τα φοβοντουσαν στην αρχη
τα ψαρια κυνηγανε τις παπιες απο πισω και τρωνε τις κουτσουλιες τους. ακομη καθαριζουν τον βυθο απο τις λιμνες.
εχω ενα μεγαλο φιλτρο (ιδιοκατασκευη περιπου 700 λιτρα) φυτεμενο με υδοβια φυτα (νουφαρα,καλαμιες ,καλλες κτλ) οποτε δεν αλλαζω ποτε το νερο στις λιμνες ,μονο προσθετω οσο εξατμιζεται .το νερο ειναι κρυσταλινο ολο τον χρονο
το μονο που υπαρχει απο βρωμια ειναι η αμμος που μενει στον πυθμενα την οποια καθαριζω με σκουπα λιμνης 1 φορα το μηνα για αισθητικους λογους

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

σαν να πιανουν τα χερια σου μου φαινεται.......Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να περιγράψει κανείς αυτό τον παράδεισο που έχεις φτιάξει!!!!!!!!

Μπράβο σου Σταύρο!!!!!!! τα έχεις τόσο προσεγμένα και τόσο μα τόσο καθαρά που ντρέπεσαι να πατήσεις!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Σταύρο στην παρέα μας .Είσαι αξιοζήλευτος ....

----------


## ria

σταυρο φοβερος ο χωρος σου!!!!!!!!  σε ενα κλουβακι βαλε με και μενα και ασε με εκει!!!!!!χαχαχαχ δεν θα πιανω πολυ χωρο!!!!!!!!!  εχω παθει πλακα..ειδικα με τις λιμνουλες!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giocakis

παραδεισος. απλα.

----------


## epanomizoo

τις κατασκευες τις εκανα σε διαστημα 5-6 ετων. ξεκινησα με μια λιμνη χωρις φιλτρα και ψαρια. μετα εκανα τη δευτερη και εκανα ενα φιλτρο με βαρελι. μετα εκανα την 3 και εβαλα μια μεγαλη ανοξειδωτη δεξαμενη για φιλτρο .μετα ειδα οτι το νερο ηταν καθαρο παντα οποτε εβαλα και ψαρια (τα πηρα 5 εκ και τωρα μετα απο 3 χρονια ειναι 30 εκ),μετα εκανα χτιστο μεγαλο φιλτρο και εβαλα και υδροβια φυτα. τιποτα δεν ειναι τελειωμενο .καθε χρονο κανω αλλαγες .βλεπω τι αρεσει στα πτηνα και αναλογα τους κτιζω καινουρια πραγματα . πχ οι μανδαρινοι και οι καρολινες ειναι δενδροπαπιες οποτε σπανια πατανε στο εδαφος ετσι εχω βαλει ολοκληρο συμπλεγμα απο κορμους καστανιασ ψηλα για να καθονται .ευτυχως τωρα υπαρχουν τσιμεντοειδη σφραγιστκα και αλλα δομικα υλικα ωστε ο καθενας μπορει να γινει μαστορας,μια 20ετια πριν δυσκολα θα μπορουσα να τα κανω αυτα
ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με γλυπτικη και αγγειοπλαστικη οποτε αυτες οι κατασκευες ειναι χοντροδουλειες απο θεμα τεχνης περισοτερο απαιτησεις σε κουραση εχουν παρα σε τεχνικη

----------

